# Evil Twin 4x4x4 assembly



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 17, 2009)

I can't find a tutorial on how to assemble it can someone help me.


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

It's an extended fused cube... easy.

EDIT: do you mean assemble or build (create from scratch)?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 17, 2009)

Logan said:


> It's an extended fused cube... easy.
> 
> EDIT: do you mean assemble or build (create from scratch)?



I have a 4x4x4 evil twin.

I accendintly dissasembled it


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Aug 17, 2009)

you accendintly the WHOLE THING?


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

same as this: just extended. Your assembling 2 3x3s.







I just realized how "foreign" I sound. Trust me I'm 100% American.


----------



## jacob15728 (Aug 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> you accendintly the WHOLE THING?



+1 internets to you, sir.


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 17, 2009)

Does anyone know how to?


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

Did you even search for it?


----------



## Rubik's Exer (Aug 17, 2009)

That didn't tell me how to put it together I couldn't see the cube half the time.


----------



## Logan (Aug 17, 2009)

sorry. best I could find. You shouldn't need a tut. to assemble 2 3x3s.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 17, 2009)

Logan said:


> sorry. best I could find. You shouldn't need a tut. to assemble a 2 3x3s.



You need patience and a brain. Neither of which he seems to have.


----------

